

Ask HN: What you think about our hiring management solution - unrabble.com? - chrisharris

Unrabble is a cloud-computing hiring solution for small and medium businesses who are looking to save time and money when hiring.
======
Jaggu
<http://www.unrabble.com> looks good. Liked the way you are allowing profile
import from LinkedIn/Facebook. Wonder why you don't allow importing data from
word resume.

~~~
chrisharris
Good question. Instead of submitting a resume, Unrabble allows job candidates
to create an interactive profile, which helps candidates stand out from the
crowd far better than an old-fashioned resume does.

